

Comprehensive HTML framework with over 1500+ shortcodes - alok-g
http://www.dcodes.net/2/docs/

======
pedalpete
This looks really interesting, though I question their pricing model.

How many sites have more than 10+million page views a month?

I suspect dcodes is attempting to compete with Bootstrap and Foundation.

This looks great, but I wonder if their might be a better business model for
them?

